#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Tmar Catering Almere

## Prinses23

Bent u op zoek naar een low budget cateraar? Zoek niet Langer!

Voor al uw feestelijke gelegenheden zoals geboorte-verloving-besnijdenis-verjaardag of gewoon een feestje. Verzorgen wij heerlijke gerechten voor uw. Van voorgerechten (loempia''s pizza's browats en suchi)
Hoofdgerechten (vis/kippastilla uitgebreide salades ovengerechten)

Heeft uw interesse mail ons voor meer informatie.

Mvg,

Tmar catering

----------


## Prinses23

up
up up

----------

